# Suche Mieter für Koiteich mit Haus (45481)



## sabine71 (5. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

leider  müssen wir uns aus beruflichen Gründen für einige Jahre von Teich und Haus trennen :? 
und suchen nun einen Mieter ab dem 01.01.2010  für:


unseren
Gartenteich, Baujahr 2007, 20.000 ltr. mit 10 Koi und unzähligen __ Moderlieschen.

Der Teich ist in einem ca. 1.200 m² großen Grundstück, das an ein Naturschutzgebiet grenzt, zum nahegelegenen Wald sind es ca. 3 min. Fußweg.



Für den Teich- und Gartenliebhaber steht eine Doppelhaushälfte, mit ca. 150 m² Wohnfläche und ca. 80 m² Nutzfläche zu Miete zur Verfügung.
Das Haus ist Baujahr 1938 und wurde im Jahr 2000 komplett saniert. (Elektro, Sanitär, Heizung)
Wohn und Eßzimmer mit Parkett. Im Jahr 2009 sind noch neue Thermofenster und eine neue Haustüre hinzugekommen.

Standort ist 45481 Mülheim an der Ruhr.
In schönem Ortsteil Saarn, Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe, Sehr gute Verkehrsanbindung und trotzdem im Grünen und am Naturschutzgebiet gelegen.


Bei Interesse schreibt mir bitte eine PN, 
dann kann ich Euch weitere Daten mitteilen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Suche Mieter für Koiteich mit Haus (45481)*

Ich wünsch euch Alles Alles Gute Sabine , wo gehts denn hin ?

Bei dem Standort wird sicher sehr kurtzfristig jemand - hoffentlich ein Tierliebhaber - zuschlagen


----------



## sabine71 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Suche Mieter für Koiteich mit Haus (45481)*

Danke Dir 

Etwas weiter weg :smoki

Ich schicke Euch die Koi dann direkt


----------



## sabine71 (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Suche Mieter für Koiteich mit Haus (45481)*

Schubs


----------



## sabine71 (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Suche Mieter für Koiteich mit Haus (45481)*

Bitte Thread schließen 

Teich und Haus sind vermietet


----------



## axel (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Suche Mieter für Koiteich mit Haus (45481)*

Na Prima Sabine 

Dann schließe ich mal .
Ich wünsche Euch auch alles Gute 
An sonsten wirst Du uns ja treu bleiben .

lg
axel


----------

